

NYC Needs a Startup Blog w/out a mesh of financial conflicts - MediaSquirrel
http://codybrown.tumblr.com/post/419106809/nyc-needs-a-tech-startup-blog-lets-build-it

======
MediaSquirrel
This is a baller idea!

